# Rügen



## Zanderjunky (1. März 2009)

Hallo Leute,
brauche mal eure Hilfe,ich möchte gerne 1-3 Tage nach Rügen zum Meeresangeln.Wer kann mir Tips geben für günstige Unterkunft wenn es geht direkt am Hafen mit Slippe
Eigenes Boot ist vorhanden, für gute Fangplätze oder sonstige Tips wäre ich dankbar.

Gruß Matthias|wavey:


----------



## oli (1. März 2009)

*AW: Rügen*

Hallo Matthias,
ich kann dir den Veranstalter vom Kutter Möwe nur ans Herz legen, haben auch Unterkunf an Land, schau mal hier:http://www.ruegen-hochseeangeln-kutter-moewe.de/
Supper Frühstück und Gefriermöglichkeit.
Eine Slippanlage gibt es in Sassnitz meine ich auch.

Gruß
Oli

So sahen unsere Erfolge aus:


----------



## Hackersepp (1. März 2009)

*AW: Rügen*

Hi Oli,

Petri Heil!

Wann wart ihr denn genau auf der Möwe? Sieht nach Sommer aus

Lebt denn der alte Seebär Fritz noch?:q

Gruß HS


----------



## Seefliege (1. März 2009)

*AW: Rügen*

|wavey:

@ Oli;

" ... Eine Slippanlage gibt es in Sassnitz meine ich auch. ..."

biste sicher? also ich hab da noch keine gefunden ... |kopfkrat

die einzige rampe im hafenbereich ist zweck entfremdet und mit irgendwelchem krempel zugestellt. 

@ Matthias;

versuch es mal in glowe. dort gibt es einen kleinen hafen mit slippe und auch unterkünfte.


----------



## Zanderjunky (1. März 2009)

*AW: Rügen*

Danke für die schnellen Antworten,ich glaube es geht nach Glowe. Wer hat denn noch ein paar Tips für Dorsch am Kap Arkona?#h

Gruß Matthias


----------



## oli (2. März 2009)

*AW: Rügen*

Wir waren Anfang Mai dort. Es war der pure Wahnsinn, hätte nie gedacht, dass soviel beißt, lag aber vielleicht auch daren, dass wir unsere Pilker über Nacht in Rotwein eingelegt haben.
Freunde fahren über das erste Maiwochenende wieder mit ihr raus, werd dann auch issen ob es den alten Fritz noch gibt.
Gruß
Oli


----------



## Dxlfxn (2. März 2009)

*AW: Rügen*

Schaprode ist auch einfach Klasse - würde ich empfehlen.:m


----------



## Baltic64 (2. März 2009)

*AW: Rügen*



> Schaprode ist auch einfach Klasse - würde ich empfehlen.




Das sagt Dolfin,weil er selbst von Glowe fährt, und in der Zeit der Hafen ziemlich stark frequentiert ist. 
Lass dich nicht kirre machen, Glowe ist der optimale Hafen. Keine aufreibende Fahrt durch die Bodden und kurze Anfahrtzeiten zum Fisch.:m#6

Gruß
baltic


----------



## wessel54 (2. März 2009)

*AW: Rügen*

naja, aber ohne richtiges Auto ist wohl das slippen in Glowe etwas kompliziert, hat man mir so erzählt. #d#d


----------



## Dxlfxn (2. März 2009)

*AW: Rügen*

Also Baltic,
jetzt bin ich aber platt.
Du liegst doch in Schaprode, oder

Ist alles ein Geck, den man nicht verstehn muß, Jungs.
Aber damit niemand darunter leidet: Schaprode ist sicher besser was die Slippe betrifft
und die Schwimmstege sind auch bequemer.  Glowe liegt dafür etwas günstiger, die hohen Stege sind aber für kleinere Boot nicht so günstig.
Unterkünfte bekommst du in beiden Orten.


----------



## Zanderjunky (2. März 2009)

*AW: Rügen*

Was ist denn  jetzt besser zum slippen ich habe ein Passat.Nicht das der dann auch mit geslippt wird,das sieht dann ein bißchen blöd aus;+
Und die Rückfahrt wäre dann auch nicht mehr so einfach|kopfkrat

Gruß Matthias


----------



## Zanderjunky (2. März 2009)

*AW: Rügen*

Mal anders gefragt welche Seite von Rügen ist besser zum Dorschangeln,West oder Ost bzw.kürzere anfahrt zum Fisch?

Gruß Matthias


----------



## Dxlfxn (2. März 2009)

*AW: Rügen*

In Glowe mußt du mit Boot und Auto ungefähr 200 direkt am Strand auf Sand zur "Slippe" fahren. Die "Slippe" ist eine von Sand überspülte Betonplatte ohne Steg o.ä. 

Ich fische nicht auf Dorsch. Daher weiß ich auch nicht so recht, wohin. Viele fahren aber zum Kap Arkona. Das ist von Glowe etwa 7 SM. Von Schaprode werden wohl auch andere Plätze für den Dorsch angefahren.


----------



## Baltic64 (2. März 2009)

*AW: Rügen*

Ist schon richtig, wenn du ein größeres Boot ( über 5m) hast, solltest du Schaprode anfahren. Vorm Libben zwischen 15-23m gibts gute Dorschreviere. Aufpassen mußt du bei der Ausfahrt aus Schaprode. Für Neulinge ist die Betonnung schon etwas verwirrend|kopfkrat. Da haben sich schon so einige im besten Fall den Propeller poliert.

@Dolfin
Schaprode hat am Samstag Glowe um Längen geschlagen:vik:.


----------



## Dxlfxn (2. März 2009)

*AW: Rügen*

Sach ich ja: Ab nach Schaprode - da gibts richtig Fisch!:z


----------



## shR!mp (2. März 2009)

*AW: Rügen*

noja ordentlich fisch gibts an beiden stellen
kommt warscheinlich immer auf den tag und die fähigkeit und erfahrung des Bootsführers an
mich würde glowe wegen der kürzeren Anfahrt mit dem Boot  reizen du kannst direkt um die Ecke vor der Steilküste von Juliusruh fischen im Flachen über den Steinfeldern da hab ich mal ne spitzen Kuttertour erlebt, allerdings im Oktober aber auch weiter draußen im tiefen Wasser. 
Vor Schaprode allerdings gibt es mehr Stellen die man anfahren kann: vor Hiddensee, Dranske, Kreptiz, Arkona usw usw....und wenn es auf Dorsch nicht läuft oder zu hohe Dünung ist kann man auch im Bodden auf Hecht fischen 

oh man wenn ich daran denke juckt es mir in den Fingern endlich mal wieder mit dem Bood loszudüsen:c


----------



## Zanderjunky (12. März 2009)

*AW: Rügen*

So bin leider auf Rügen noch nicht angekommen,das Wetter läßt einen ja keine große Hoffnung haben.Ich hoffe aber das es die nächsten Tage besser wird,dann komme ich bestimmt hoch.
Ich muß ca. 600 km fahren und da sollte es mit dem Wetter schon einigermaßen passen.
Gibt es denn schon neu Fangmeldungen von Rügen?#c

Gruß Matthias


----------



## Waldemar (12. März 2009)

*AW: Rügen*

hallo,
weiß jemand wie es momentan im gebiet vor dranske mit den dorschen geht?
ich war letztes mal am 31. januar von schaprode aus dort und es war mehr als bescheiden.
mein nächster termin sollte am we-21. u. 22. märz sein, wenn es mit dem wetter geht.


----------



## DDK (12. März 2009)

*AW: Rügen*

Tach Waldi,
Dranske kannste zur Zeit knicken du kriegst das Boot nicht ins Wasser die Steinpackung ist gut Einen Meter hoch. Ich fahre am We zum peitschen auf Mefo hoch, da bekomme ich bestimmt was zu hören vom Dorsch, ich melde mich dann einfach bei dir.
Vielleicht sieht man sich über Ostern.
Na dann noch fette Fänge.


----------



## wessel54 (13. März 2009)

*AW: Rügen*

also Dorshc vor Drankse im Augenblick perfekt.
Nach Telefonat mit einem einheimischen würden in den letzten Tagen mehr als genug schöne dorsche in Schaprode angelandet *(von Anglern!!!)*


----------



## Zanderjunky (9. April 2009)

*AW: Rügen*

Ja Fisch gab es,aber das Slippen ist so eine Sache,man kann nur zwischen 8.00 - 9.00 Uhr Morgens und 17.00 -18.00 Uhr Abends an die Slippanlage,so ist das im Hafen von Glowe#cUnd wer über Ostern slippen möchte der hat ganz schlechte Karten da passiert Sonntag und Montag garnichts,so stand es bei Hafenmeister am Büro,der sich auch streng an seine Anweisungen hält.Wir wollten gerne um 15.00 Uhr aus dem Wasser aber keine Chance vor 17.00 Uhr.Also lieber mal im Hafen von Glowe anrufen bevor man dort hin fährt.

Gruß Matthias


----------



## Goldi3 (13. April 2009)

*AW: Rügen*

Hallöle
Wir wollen Ende April nach Schaprode zum Bootsangeln, hat jemand einen guten Tipp wo es gute Aussichten auf Dorsch gibt. Nach GPS Daten zu fragen ist vielleicht frech aber ich wäre dankbar über jeden Tipp, da die`s mein erster Bootstrip nach 600 km Anfahrt ist.

Gruß Goldi


----------



## Goldi3 (15. April 2009)

*AW: Rügen*

Mensch ich bin ja total überwältigt von soviel Tipp`s,:c 
aber vielleicht kann mir ja jemand sagen wo ich den aktuellen Wetterbericht vor der Ausfahrt in Schaprode herbekomme.
Ist vielleicht ne blöde Frage aber ich taste mich erst an die Bootsgeschichte ran und das als Führerscheinneuling.
Klingt komisch, ist aber so!!!!

Vielleicht hat ja doch noch jemand mit mir Mitleid.;+

bis denne


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (15. April 2009)

*AW: Rügen*

Moin, beim Angeln vor Rügen kann ich dir nicht helfen. Bei den Wetterberichten schon.
http://www.wetteronline.de/cgi-bin/windframe?09&LANG=de&WIND=g099&KUST=00136
http://www.windfinder.com/forecasts/wind_ngermany_akt.htm
http://www.bsh.de/aktdat/bm/wOWasserMess.htm
http://www.nautische-veroeffentlichung.de/wetter/wetternews.htm


----------



## Waldemar (15. April 2009)

*AW: Rügen*

hallo goldi3,
warst du denn schon mal von dranske aus auf dorsch?
ohne GPS würde ich nicht losfahren.
hab mich da nämlich schon mal ganz schön verfranst.
wenn du vor dranske angeln willst, würd ich erastmal bei 20m anfangen.
mit nem plotter ist das ja leicht zu finden.
wenn du mehr brauchst, PN.


----------



## Goldi3 (16. April 2009)

*AW: Rügen*

Hallo Waldemar
Mit GPS will ich schon starten, aber am Plotter fehltes noch. Bis jetzt war ich nur mit der Truppe vom Team Boddenangeln draußen und will`s jetzt mal selbst versuchen nur nicht gleich ne Bauchlandung hinlegen. Heringe sollten ja auf jeden Fall da sein Horni`s werden aber noch auf sich warten lassen ( fahre vom 26.04.-01.05.09 ).
Ich dachte nur wenn man gezielt einen Punkt per GPS anfahren kann, wäre das sehr hilfreich. Meine Frau kommt ja auch mit und wenn dann garnichts zuppt ist die Stimmung auch schnell angefressen. Vielleicht hast du ja noch paar Tipp`s, bin für jeden dankbar!!!

bis denne Goldi


----------



## Goldi3 (16. April 2009)

*AW: Rügen*

Danke Jörg, für den Tipp !!!!


----------



## Zanderjunky (22. April 2009)

*AW: Rügen*

Hallo Leute,
möchte noch mal hoch nach Glowe wer kann mir gute Tipps geben für die Übernachtung ,das Beste wenn es nicht weit weg ist zum Hafen,weil das Parken dort immer so ein Problem ist.
Bei der Unterkunft sollte schon alles da sei was ein Angler so braucht.

Danke

Gruß Zanderjunky|wavey:


----------



## Zanderjunky (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rügen*

#hHallo Leute ,
endlich ist es wieder soweit am 12.05 2010 geht es wieder nach Glowe.Ich hoffe es wird wieder so gut wie letztes Jahr.Wenn jemand ein paar Fangmeldungen hat immer her damit.Ich hoffe das Wetter spielt mit!

Gruß Matthias


----------



## Waldemar (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rügen*



Zanderjunky schrieb:


> Hallo,
> das Wetter hatte leider nicht so mitgespielt,am ersten Tag Wind 3-4 Bft da habe ich schon gedacht wir haben schlechtes Wetter.
> Das war aber noch der beste Tag,jeden weiteren Tag eine Windstärke mehr und weil das noch nicht reicht,hatte ab Samstag auch noch Regen eingesetzt bis Sonntag durchgehend bis 14.00 Uhr.Naja kann ja nicht immer klappen,das Angeln war dem entsprechend schwer, wir hatten eine Drift von 3-5 km so kamen auch nur ca 100 Dorsche ins Boot in 4 Tagen mit zwei Mann.
> 
> Gruß Matthias#h


 
100 dorsche is ja auch fast nix.

petri zu den fängen.

schau dir mal die kutterangler an.


----------



## Zanderjunky (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rügen*

Hallo,
oh kleiner Fehler wenn ich sage 100 sind ins Boot gekommen, heißt das aber nicht das die alle mitkommen.
Mein eigenes Mindestmaß ist 50 und da waren leider nicht alle angekommen.
Bin bestimmt verwöhnt von der letzten Tour nach Rügen,naja egal ich komme wieder!:q


----------



## Carptigers (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Rügen*

Sehr schöne Fische. Hoffentlich kriegen wir nächste Woche auch welche davon ab.


----------



## Zanderjunky (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Rügen*

Hallo Carptigers,
wie ist es denn jetzt so gelaufen auf Rügen?

Gruß Matthias#h


----------



## Lars71 (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Rügen*

... wenn denn ein jeder sein persönliches (Dorsch-)Mindestmaß mal auf mind. 50 cm anheben würde und sich auch bei der Fangmenge ein wenig zurückhalten könnte ... nicht nur vor Rügen um beim Thema zu bleiben...


----------

